# NEGATIVE CYCLE - Af on day 9 after Et?



## rosy (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi

I had my AF on day 9 after ET (and ET was 3 days after EC). During this time I was taking cyclogest twice a day. I have read in other parts of this site that cyclogest prevents / delays AF, but from my perspective I actually seemed to get AF early. As I want to find out why my ICSI isn't working, could this give me any clues? E.g should I be taking a higher dose of cyclogest or not taking it at all?

thank you

Rosy


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Rosy,

Unfortunately I think it's 'just one of those things'.

Having done five cycles of ICSI now - I had af arrive at all different times - on one occasion it arrived on day 8, which totally threw me. Other occasions it arrived pretty much as soon as I stopped the Cyclogest.

Sorry to hear your cycle has failed.

All the best for future attempts.

Love,

Sue xxxxxxx


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Rosy

Sorry to hear your icsi didn't work 

On my second to last icsi cycle I also bled on day 9 after my et. My nurse mentioned something call leuteal phase defect or something like that.

So what they decided to do on my next icsi cycle was give me a hcg injection a week after my et. This did the trick. However I still got a negative  .

I hope this helps and I wish you the very best of luck.

Natalie xx


----------



## Amber (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi Rosy!
I am sorry to read that your ICSI didn't work. I bled early in my first cycle and was using pessaries then. Because of that, I have been prescribed gestone which my lovely dh has to inject into my bum every night. May be worth a mention at your next consultation.

I wish you lots of luck!!

A x


----------

